# Midwest Hay and Straw



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Tuesday, August 12, 2008
Maurice, IA

Receipts: 14 Loads Week Ago: 20 Year Ago: 20 Loads

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes lower than last week.

Alfalfa: Large Squares, 3 loads: Good 87.50-92.50.
Large Rounds, 7 loads: Premium 107.50-115.00, Good 97.50.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: 1 load: Good 85.00.

Grass: Large Rounds, 1 load: Premium 95.00. Large Square,
1 load: Premium 110.00. Small Square, 1 load: Good 95.00.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR313.txt


----------

